# What is this on the live rock?



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

I bought a few more pounds of live rock today. I was told it was cured so I didn't bother to scrub anything, I just swished it in a bowl of water from my tank before dropping it in. 
In the first pic are 2 yellowish round dots. I pressed on them and they feel hard, not squishy anyways like one would expect an egg sac to be. What is it and should I get rid of it?
The second pic is a second piece of rock with two things that look like they could be egg deposits or maybe just sand (kind of hoping it's just sand stuck on the rock). One runs horizontal and one vertical and are about an inch long. I didn't see it until it was in the tank already.
Thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

First pic is a Pineapple Sponge
Second Pic. I can't tell what I'm looking for.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Who lives in a pineapple under the sea...Spongebob squarepants!

Sorry had to be said


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

*Hair or not hair?*

My tank is in full algae bloom, the CUC is on its way from reefcleaners (can't wait to see my wife's face when I open a box of snails!).
Took these pics of the algae. First pic is some kind of algae mass I think. Kind of blurry since I couldn't use the flash. 
Second pic is green algae on top of the rocks. Hair algae? I brushed it off with a toothbrush once, but it's back and bigger!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Top pic looks like a Sponge and Diatoms. Second is Hair Algae and Diatoms.


----------

